# zombie cloths and asma



## Metaluna Mutant (May 18, 2008)

I've seen that people bury a suit and pants to make them look like they had been buryed and had to climb out of they're graves. This looks great, but I have asma. I'm alergic to mold, grass, and ragween. Inside I am alergic to cats and dogs. Plus, I have an iguanna that causes mold. He does not have saminila thankfully. 

So the question must be asked: how can I make clothes look dirty, moldy, and torn in many places without the help of mother nature?


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

rough em up - beat em up - tear (dont cut) em up - use sandpaper - sanding disks on hand sander - belt sander - rub it over a rough brick - you really are unlimited to what tool you can use - just nothing that will leave its mark - i have seeing perfectly nice and neat clean cuts on zombie clothes - pick a cloth that will fray and tatter easily and go to town - - for stains..water down latex paint - push mulitpe washes in - rough it up more - do it again - more layers you can put on = more history = more realistic - the possibilities are endless man - just comes down to how much time ur willing to put in - theres an ENDLESS amount of things i didn't even list that im sure others will - your in good hands haha


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Stains will also help with distressing your clothes


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Here's some inspiration
[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z9s7E7XFCDs[/nomedia]


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Coffee. Ain't nothin' that stains quite like coffee. Also, go to the hobby shop and look in the section where they have the train and diorama stuff and get some grass... its a flaky/granular green stuff... spray a little adhesive on the cloth in spots and cover it with the grass stuff, press it in and let it dry, then powder it with something non-white like cocoa powder or charcoal to make it dingy. Makes awesome fuzzy mold. Just remember, don't make anything uniform or symmetrical.

Sickie hasn't chimed in yet... he's a stage guy so I'm sure he's done plenty of weather distressing for stage before...


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I like to use a razor blade to make a cut, then use a wire brush to fray the hole. I like to sponge on wood stain for lighter clothes or airbrush a lighter color on darker clothes using latex paint. 

Battery acid eats through clothes, but I don't really suggest it unless your extremely careful. 

On the Pirates of the Carribean dvd extras, they throw clothes in a dryer and add rocks. Then again, they can afford to buy a dryer just for that.

You could also lend your clothes to a homeless bum for a couple of months and get that really grungy look.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

HalloweenZombie said:


> You could also lend your clothes to a homeless bum for a couple of months and get that really grungy look.


Ewwww.  
Tea can also be used to stain clothes without the coffee smell. You can use several different vegetables to stain and dye clothes. Yellow onion skins, beets, red cabbage, dark green veggies. Not only are they great for dyeing clothes, they are environmentally friendly, are generally allergen free depending on what you're allergic to, you can have dinner and dye your clothes after, if you dye the clothes and just rinse the dye out you will have a great earthy smell about you.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Revenant said:


> Sickie hasn't chimed in yet... he's a stage guy so I'm sure he's done plenty of weather distressing for stage before...


Thanks Rev.  Actually the tips everyone is giving is very accurate and professional.

Everyone is talking suits, but of course most likely the easiest to do are jeans and jean jackets. Use scissors on them and cut holes or razor blades to slice through them. Then wash them multiple times and the threads start unraveling making a nice tattered look. Spray paints are a quick way to dirty them up.

There's also the charred look which is easy. Actually burn holes in your clothing, and use blacks and browns and yellows to accentuate the holes. This is great for getting an unusual look that others don't tend to do. A torch works great for this.

There's also the fresh torn look. Clothes ripped to shreds by a werewolf, or other predator. No aging is needed here, only lots of tearing.

With both sets of clothing, skin can show through open areas, so why not do a quick make up job of road rash, or corpsing, or bones or burns, or? Makes it more fun to be sure.

Blood splatters can also enhance clothes. Blood can either be fresh red or old dried brown. Accesories include leaves in the heir, etc. The choice is yours! Have fun! :laugheton:


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Evil Queen said:


> Tea can also be used to stain clothes without the coffee smell. You can use several different vegetables to stain and dye clothes. Yellow onion skins, beets, red cabbage, dark green veggies. Not only are they great for dyeing clothes, they are environmentally friendly, are generally allergen free depending on what you're allergic to, you can have dinner and dye your clothes after, if you dye the clothes and just rinse the dye out you will have a great earthy smell about you.


So come on down to Evil Queen's Organic Salad Bar and Undead Formalwear Boutique!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Only the best in Rotten! LOL


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Here is a pro prop I own. They aged it by tearing out chunks of cloth. Then they used mask latex and brushed it on the clothes to make it look dirty. Nylons and webbing are hanging off of him. He moves, so it should work on a human.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Revenant said:


> So come on down to Evil Queen's Organic Salad Bar and Undead Formalwear Boutique!


----------



## marcus132 (Oct 18, 2007)

Revenant said:


> Also, go to the hobby shop and look in the section where they have the train and diorama stuff and get some grass... its a flaky/granular green stuff...


Agreed. I used that stuff in my Beetlejuice makeup and on my store-bought tombstones and it looked great in both places.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

you can use charcoal too for dark spots


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

bundle up some clothes, tie a rope around them and drag them under the car for a week.


----------



## Skeletons in my closet (Sep 25, 2007)

To get the dirty look in clean clothes that shouldn't affect your asthma much, you could check out the "Schmere" aging products at Ghost Ride Productions. It's under their newest products, so you may need to call them to order it. It appears to be an application similar to a deodorant stick that looks like dirt, grass, sweat, etc. They don't have all the choices up since it's new, but it appears to be about $10-15 per can. Here's the link: http://www.ghostride.com/products/new_products/

I also found the line of products online here:

http://lawardrobesupplies.com/scripts/prodList.asp?idcategory=2&curPage=3&sortField=price

Hope that helps...Good luck!


----------



## MaskedMarauder (May 23, 2008)

grab some red, brown, black and dark green spray paint. with some practice you can really get the dirt, mold and blood looking good along with good rips before hand.

you can spray thered paint into a cup and add black until it looks nice and blood red, then splatter it on the clothes. the brown and green and black i spray from far away so it make a patchy mist color on the denim. looks great and it's actual dirt


----------

